# Juicy Joes closed Friday 19 Sept



## ShaneW (18/9/14)

Hi Guys

Unfortunately we are closed for tomorrow (Friday 18th September 2014). Taking the wife and family on a much needed holiday in Kei Mouth for the weekend.

Any order completed before 8.30am on Friday will be shipped out overnight to be delivered on Monday. Any order placed after 8.30am will only be shipped on Monday, to be delivered on Tuesday.

I need to recover from a week in Amsterdam  and my lovely wife needs to recover from being alone with the kids for a week. So a weekend on the boat on the Kei river sounds freegin fantastic!

Apologies for anyone wanting to place an order tomorrow, hope you understand.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/9/14)

ShaneW said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Unfortunately we are closed for tomorrow (Friday 18th September 2014). Taking the wife and family on a much needed holiday in Kei Mouth for the weekend.
> 
> ...


 
Enjoy it bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (18/9/14)

ShaneW said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Unfortunately we are closed for tomorrow (Friday 18th September 2014). Taking the wife and family on a much needed holiday in Kei Mouth for the weekend.
> 
> ...


Enjoy buddy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/9/14)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...

Just kiddin. Have fun bud!
And ya, I can imagine its your wife that needs the break. Two kids, one parent is no fair, she didn't stand a chance

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (18/9/14)

Enjoy the break and don't rock-the-boat too much - remember you have kids on board

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ShaneW (18/9/14)

Thanks guys!

Hey Amsterdam was hard work! OK yeah it was hard play aswell but I still need a holiday from the 'holiday' LOL

But yes you are spot on... handling 2 kids alone for a week is no joke, I battle after 30mins. Woman amaze me, how they deal with things like that is beyond me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (18/9/14)

Something wrong with my calendar - says Friday is the 19th of September? Enjoy the weekend.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (18/9/14)

Andre said:


> Something wrong with my calendar - says Friday is the 19th of September? Enjoy the weekend.


 HAHAHA... Eish! Brain is on holiday already. Thanks @Andre


----------



## ShaneW (18/9/14)

Any chance a Mod could help me out and edit the thread title pleeeeez, from 18th to 19th


----------



## Andre (18/9/14)

ShaneW said:


> Any chance a Mod could help me out and edit the thread title pleeeeez, from 18th to 19th


You should be able to do that yourself - go to thread tools at the top.


----------



## Yiannaki (18/9/14)

ShaneW said:


> Any chance a Mod could help me out and edit the thread title pleeeeez, from 18th to 19th


Done


----------



## ShaneW (18/9/14)

Andre said:


> Something wrong with my calendar - says Friday is the 19th of September? Enjoy the weekend.


 
Thanks, never realised I could do that 



ShaneW said:


> HAHAHA... Eish! Brain is on holiday already. Thanks @Andre


 
Thank you sir... you quick on the draw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/9/14)

Enjoy the holiday @ShaneW 
Well deserved

Thanks for bringing us all the great juices!

Please share a photo of your vape gear on the boat when you come back

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/9/14)

Enjoy the few days off guys, you've earned it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (19/9/14)

Have a good one mate

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

